# amplificador q no suena



## wuawuawuatios (Ago 1, 2007)

ola tngo un amplificador de 35 wtios de bajo y ace un mes me dejo de sonar el otro dia lo puse y de vez en cuando suena y petardea un poko aver si alguien me podria ecir q le pasa y decirme como lo podria arreglar gracias un saludo


----------



## luis_elpibeorellana (Ago 1, 2007)

hola amigo para ayudarte decime si vos lo hiciste al amplificador


----------



## zopilote (Ago 1, 2007)

Los terminales de tu parlante se rompieron, sacalo  y compruebalo con  un multimetro y presionando el cono con cuidado.


----------

